# Pellet Poopers Unite



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 18, 2012)

We  have a space for pellet poopin. Tell us all whacha got.

MAK II Star General #48

Retired Traeger

Pellet fired smokehouse i had to leave back at my home in PA.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jun 18, 2012)

Traeger 075, larger diffuser plate, added fire bricks, working on stack mod and anxiously waiting on Savanah Stoker PID. Cooks great. Oh yeah, just got an 18" Amazin tube smoker that I need to try yet!


----------



## gunner69 (Jun 18, 2012)

Currently building a PLC controlled  dual smoker, quad pellet pooper on a trailer see my build thread...


----------



## mossymo (Jun 18, 2012)

Yoder YS640 with 2nd shelf, GrillGrates, thermometer and thermal jacket for available options.
 








-----


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 18, 2012)

Thats nice. I been looking at the Yoder tailgate.


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 18, 2012)

Modified Traeger and I sure do enjoy this forum


----------



## bigblue (Jun 19, 2012)

Traeger lil tex 070 some fire bricks and a quick home made 2nd self


----------



## jbaker (Jun 25, 2012)

Memphis Pro.


----------



## samk (Jul 2, 2012)

Bigblue, can you describe or show a photo of your second shelf.

I'm in need of a liitle more room on my Lil Tex.

Thanks, Sam


----------



## big dee (Jul 2, 2012)

Traegar Lil Tex. I am interested in all the mods you guys have made. Also where do I find information on the PID controller?

Dennis


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jul 2, 2012)

Big Dee said:


> Traegar Lil Tex. I am interested in all the mods you guys have made. Also where do I find information on the PID controller?
> 
> Dennis


What would you like to know about a PID controller.

I work with Billy on design and testing of the Savannah Stoker.

Savannah Stoker with Rock's Stoker Interface.







I am currently using an Auber Instruments PID in a controller that interfaces with Rock's Stoker for remote control using the internet.

The two knobs on the right control Draft Inducer Speed and Auger Speed.







My second self install


----------



## mikedani (Jul 2, 2012)

Yoder 640 with the second shelf, grill grates and dual thermometers. Also working on getting it installed in the outdoor kitchen.


----------



## big dee (Jul 4, 2012)

Savannahsmoker,

I am interested in learning more about the PID controller and where to purchase.

Dennis


----------



## flyweed (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a GMG Daniel  Boone!


----------



## jarhead (Jul 9, 2012)

FEC-100 and an Amazin' 18" Tube Smoker (in the mail), eh Todd?


----------



## ptpalms (Jul 24, 2012)

Blazin Grill Works Grid Iron x2 - one at the Lake and one on the back porch!  

Gotta love American made right here in the Midwest!
These things are heavy duty!  













559288_10151893617420220_778306433_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Jul 24, 2012


















529541_10151892521370220_159746503_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Jul 24, 2012


















557152_10151893248605220_885163987_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Jul 24, 2012


















318781_10151900508100220_275460182_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Jul 24, 2012


















531720_10151940219365220_1072897226_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Jul 24, 2012


















309301_10151962507550220_101943720_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Jul 24, 2012


----------



## show me smoke (Jan 27, 2013)

I have the YS640..second shelf added.













100_6241.JPG



__ show me smoke
__ Jan 26, 2013
__ 2


















100_6247.JPG



__ show me smoke
__ Jan 26, 2013


















100_6243.JPG



__ show me smoke
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## bbq grub rub (Jan 28, 2013)

My arsenal consists of  a B&M (brick & Mortar) smoker with a built in BBQ Galore gasser, a Traeger Jr and my happy place, my Rec Tec.













bbq.jpg



__ bbq grub rub
__ Jan 28, 2013


















traeger.jpg



__ bbq grub rub
__ Jan 28, 2013


















rec tec grill.jpg



__ bbq grub rub
__ Jan 28, 2013


















ribs3.jpg



__ bbq grub rub
__ Jan 28, 2013


----------



## mossymo (Jan 28, 2013)

nepas said:


> Thats nice. I been looking at the Yoder tailgate.



I can't find any info on a Yoder Tailgate model, do you have any info on it you can share?


----------



## beernuts (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a GMG Daniel Boone with remote.  It's a great BBQ machine!


----------



## pwillie (Mar 4, 2013)

My Yoder YS 640 is due to be delivered tomorrow.  I'm ready for it!!!!


----------



## 4close (Mar 8, 2013)

Green Mountain Jim Bowie coming on Monday. Can't wait.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 8, 2013)

4close said:


> Green Mountain Jim Bowie coming on Monday. Can't wait.


When you get a minute would you do us a favor and stop by "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------



## show me smoke (Mar 11, 2013)

Tarbaby said:


> My Yoder YS 640 is due to be delivered tomorrow.  I'm ready for it!!!!


so how was that Yoder...


----------



## pwillie (Mar 11, 2013)

One thing is for sure.....It's not the easiest thing to roll across the yard at 320 pounds and on small wheels.  I finally got it into place and won't be moving it around so I really don't have to have larger wheels but if you do, you had better be thinking about a modification.

My first smoke was two 5 pound pork butts and it went well and very easy.  The only thing that I will do different next time is put them on the top grate.  I used a mix of hickory and apple but I really didn't get as much smoke flavor as I would have liked.  Next time I will start at a lower temp like 180 for an hour or two and them step it up.  I might also try adding my amaznps but I am not sure where the best place to position it might be.  Any suggestions?  I am looking forward to some great smokes and I think that a brisket is in the near future.  I also have a bunch of wings ready to  go.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## show me smoke (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes I have had good success on mine...though at times seems too easy...no fire to fiddle with...My stick burner is getting jealous so I am going to need to fire her up soon..


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Mar 27, 2013)

Another happy Yoder 640 owner here.

Getting ready to do the wheel, temp probe and cutting board mods


----------



## seenred (May 4, 2013)

I know its an older thread, but I've had my new Rec Tec for about 10 days, and already love it.













IMG_0264.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 25, 2013


















IMG_0260.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 25, 2013


















IMG_0258.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 25, 2013






What yall think about starting a Pellet Pooper Group?  Anyone interested?

Red


----------



## pwillie (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea to me.  Count me in.  Who's next??


----------



## show me smoke (May 5, 2013)

I would  be in


----------



## pineywoods (May 5, 2013)

There is now a Pellet Smokers Group click on the link below and join in

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/33/pellet-smokers-group


----------



## veryolddog (May 5, 2013)

I just joined the group.

My Yoder YS480 arrives this Wednesday 5/8/2013. Can't wait to put the interior together and fire it up. 

Regards,

Ed


----------



## seenred (May 5, 2013)

New Group has been added!  All you pellet smoker owners join up!

Red


----------



## beernuts (May 6, 2013)

I'm in...


----------



## striper (May 6, 2013)

Joined


----------



## steel hat (Jun 20, 2013)

got a jim bowie for fathers day and I'm loving it


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 22, 2013)

...awaiting delivery on a FEC100...


----------



## show me smoke (Jun 25, 2013)

SupercenterChef said:


> ...awaiting delivery on a FEC100...


you will like that FEC...great cookers..


----------

